# Aw hell yes



## Kippington (Sep 11, 2018)

Spring is here in Melbourne, the cold weather has made way to a beautiful sunny day!

It has put me in a really good mood and I'd like to share with you all my latest work - a simple piece I put together for Anton, who is on a holiday and has not yet seen it. 





W2 differentially hardened steel, 240mm by 52mm




Stabilized Rosewood burl, supplied by Anton himself. The copper spacer and G10 ferrule are the first time I've used these materials and I really like the look of them!




A good dose of distal taper, starting at 3.5mm from the heel.




And the grind is what I'm calling a workpony - the workhorses little brother (thanks for the idea panda!)
70/30, Right-hand bias




Don't tell Anton, but I really want to keep this one haha!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 11, 2018)

That looks great Kip! I also really like the look of the G10 ferrule. Very classy knife!


----------



## Nemo (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow. Handle looks great. As does the blade. Love that Kip taper (I keep wanting to call it the "Coburg Taper").

Glad to see you are back on your feet (or should I say, "thumbs") again.

And yes, spring has sprung. It's so nice to see sunshine again [emoji106]


----------



## valgard (Sep 11, 2018)

very very nice one


----------



## JaVa (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice and classy!


----------



## Kippington (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks fellas!
Thumb has healed, it's good to be back at work.


----------



## panda (Sep 11, 2018)

i need to test drive this first to make sure it is good enough to give to anton.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow just wow


----------



## Kozuka (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks amazing! Especially the wood and G10 combo is great. Good work.


----------



## Migraine (Sep 11, 2018)

Kippington said:


> Thanks fellas!
> Thumb has healed, it's good to be back at work.


How well did it heal?


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 11, 2018)

Great looking blade man! That's sorta expected... But your handles have certainly leapt upwards. 

And no emoticons to celebrate your return from injury so:


----------



## Kippington (Sep 11, 2018)

Migraine said:


> How well did it heal?


Almost fully. In a few weeks I'll know if that last 2% comes back, it's a bit too scarred up at the moment.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2018)

Very nice knife you made there Kip. I love the handle material combo, works well together!


----------



## panda (Sep 11, 2018)

i bet people are looking into your knives now that you made a fancy handle. sad that there is more interest in handles than the quality of the blade. i loved the workhorse you did for craig! the shape of this one reminds me of my marko.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 11, 2018)

That's a slick looking knife! Nice work!

Was it clayed, partial quench, or just autohamon due to thickness for the differential hardening? W2 the tool steel or Hitachi White 2? Did simple polishing show the difference between fully hardened steel and the softer portion?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 11, 2018)

Dude, still no parrot engraving?

Looks great as always. So glad the work pony is no longer a figment of my imagination.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 11, 2018)

Kippington, any chance we could see a second pic of the profile? It looks like a departure from your normal profile.


----------



## gic (Sep 11, 2018)

Really stunning!


----------



## Kippington (Sep 12, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Kippington, any chance we could see a second pic of the profile? It looks like a departure from your normal profile.


Sure, you probably already saw it at the top of my profile-rambling thread.
It's based on my normal profile, but Anton wanted something with less height so it ends up looking more slender.




Panda, I agree with you but I don't have the machinery to mass produce knives meaning I have to concentrate on higher quality one-offs - it's the only logical next-step. In fact I've been losing money slowly over the last half year so I recently got a part-time job in a kitchen again to help out.
I'm still well and truly a hobbyist knife-maker and that's alright with me. I still get a kick out of this!

Milkbaby - it's a partial water quench, with the W2 as in water-hardening steel. The hamon looked too random and clashed with the clean look of the rest of the blade, so I didn't bother acid etching. It's visible under certain light conditions and Anton will be able to see it in person, but I'm treating it as a practical feature rather than an attractive one.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 12, 2018)

Interested!

Anton Doesn‘t like it. Send it to me!

No kidding, I like your knives. Probably more your normal profile than Anton‘s but still... Handle is gorgeous, the material combo works unexpectedly well!


----------



## labor of love (Sep 12, 2018)

Really dig that profile!


----------



## Anton (Sep 12, 2018)

Kip followed profile directions to a T, but also provided his own input since he's the maker - looks dead on, went with something shorter as heavier knives don't benefit from height, IMO.

Looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## unsharp (Sep 12, 2018)

I really really like that handle. Every piece compliments the others. Great knife.


----------



## ashy2classy (Sep 13, 2018)

This looks amazing! Great job Kip and Anton!


----------



## panda (Sep 13, 2018)

i was serious though about having a pro user test out its merit before handing it off to anton


----------



## Miles (Sep 17, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------

